# Smoking Bull Shark



## KristieOwings (Apr 4, 2019)

Good morning! I'm located in SC. Every summer we go to the gulf and catch enough shark and other fish to last us until the next summer. 
Today I plan to put a shark filet big enough for our family of 7 in our smoker. It is a Masterbuilt Sportsman's Elite Electric Smoker. 
What is the best way to prepare the meat and how long should I cook it? 
We've grilled a shark filet and steaks before, but I've never smoked one. 
Also, when we ate it before, someone else prepared the meat. 
It has been thawed out from the freezer (we froze it in salt water as we always do).
Thanks in advance for tips and advice.


----------

